# Weird rythmic NOISE coming from Front Right Wheel! PLEASE HELP!



## Brianm0121 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok here's my story, last Sunday I drove from Orlando, Florida back to Tampa, Florida to where I live, as anyone who drives on I-4 in Orlando knows there's non-stop construction going on and it never ends, anyways I was driving back towards Tampa and the roads had little raises and drops in them because of past construction and what not, well anyways I was driving the normal interstate speed but I of hit one of the raises on the roads pretty hard going about 65. When I hit it I definatly felt the force that the car hit it at and than I heard as if it sounded like a bunch of rubble/dirt or something on the road got kicked up into my wheel and than the stuff must of got kicked out of the wheel in seconds as the sound stopped, anyways as I was continuing home 10-15 min after the incident I started to notice a new weird rythmic kind of sound that started to come from my front right wheel and the sound corresponds with my vehicles speed. The slower I go the slower the sound the faster I go the faster it is, and when i'm stopped it doesn't make any sound, but it seems to be getting worse as I keep driving the vehicle. I took my tire off when I got home and there's no visable damage done to the tire treads or anything wise, so it's not the tire, but it may be something else but i'm not sure what. I was wondering if anyone could give me some suggestions of what it may be? Any helps with be appreciated please I really need to get this checked out but I just want to shed some light on it before I do. And with the suggestions put can you also place the price of installation of the price of what needs to be replaced? Thanks!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Wheel bearing?


----------



## jdw2 (Nov 27, 2006)

I had a experience like yours and it was a bad rotor that caused the problem.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm going to bet it's a tire or wheel bearing problem.

jack up the front of the car and securely support it on jack stands (set parking brake too). put it in a low gear and let the wheels spin in the air at a slow speed. get out and look at the tire and see if you see a bubble or patch that's raised.. you won't see it by just rolling the tire on the ground..

once you've inspected, put car in NEUTRAL and let the thing roll to a stop. once its stopped, put in park (or shut off)...

get back out and grab the top and bottom of the wheel/tire. try to rock it back and forth. if there is any play in the wheel, it's likely a bad wheel bearing.


otherwise, your best bet is to take it into a Sears. they do free estimates, so have them check the thing out and see what they can find.


----------

